# Diesel Tank



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

oldschoolvdub said:


> ...
> After doing some research, I'm not sure exactlly what requirements I have to follow. I know that this falls under class 1, div 1 in the code book. ...


 Who said it is a Class I, Division 1 location?


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

oldschoolvdub said:


> I'm currently re-wiring a shop for a trucking company and they had a diesel tank recently installed. They pulled extra wires out there and want me to add a receptacle on the back side of the tank so they can plug in a steam cleaner and DI water tanks.
> 
> After doing some research, I'm not sure exactlly what requirements I have to follow. I know that this falls under class 1, div 1 in the code book. But I'm still not sure on receptacle mounting heights and distances for this application.
> 
> Any help on info or a good place to start looking would be much appreciated. Thanks...


 I would suggest reading article 501 in the NEC first. Then listen to the dozens of opinions your about to receive. I hope your a real electrician to be wiring class 1 div 1 or 2 hazardous locations, and by the way the code for Hazardous locations is difficult to interpret for even some seasoned electricians. I have to say, if have to ask how to wire Class 1 Div 1 or 2, your not qualified to perform the task.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Who said it is a Class I, Division 1 location?


 sounds to me like class 1 div 2


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok, so after more research I'm seeing that because it's outside it may not be a "classified area". The more I look, the more I realize I'm not really sure where to look! haha


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

And yes I am a California state certified electrician. I have worked in many hospitals, schools, commercial building, air force bases, amongst others, but I haven't had to deal with many areas that store fuel. I have other guys around that can help out, but I wanted to show up prepared not looking totally lame. Any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

All-Circuits said:


> sounds to me like class 1 div 2


It is not.

Diesel storage is not treated as a classified location.

If it was I have a problem as I have 250 gallons of diesel (AKA Fuel oil) in my basement and nothing in the basement is run with rigid and seal offs.


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

This sure sounds like a commercial diesel dispensory, I would check with the local codes. Otherwise you are rolling the dice. Good luck! Hope you don't get caught with your pants down.


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

514.3 (A) states that- Where the AHJ can satisfactorily determine that flammable liquids having a flash point below 100F such as gasoline will not be handled, such location shall not be required to be classified.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

All-Circuits said:


> This sure sounds like a commercial diesel dispensory,


It very well may be, it still is not a classified location.


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

#2 Diesel is listed as a Class II combustible and has an ignition point of 125 F (According to HMex Assistant 5). It has little or no vapor pressure so it emits little or no flammable/combustible gasses that require an area to be clasified div 1 or div 2. To be sure, check in with your AHJ.


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

514.3 (B) says that table 515.3 should be used for above ground tanks. I looked there and none of those apply either. It is not under a fixed roof or surrounded by a dike. So my thinking is that I don't have to worry about it being classified. 

With that being said I will still use rigid pipe and a seal off before the receptacle. Now I should be just find using a regular receptacle with a weather proof cover right?


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

oldschoolvdub said:


> 514.3 (B) says that table 515.3 should be used for above ground tanks. I looked there and none of those apply either. It is not under a fixed roof or surrounded by a dike. So my thinking is that I don't have to worry about it being classified.
> 
> With that being said I will still use rigid pipe and a seal off before the receptacle. Now I should be just find using a regular receptacle with a weather proof cover right?


 "buzzer sound" Ahhhhhh....too bad and thanks for playing!:whistling2on't forget the gfci protection and in-use cover!


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

I wired up a diesel dispensary with 12 volts D.C !....As far as volitility had dodge sprinter van with a loose fuel line spraying fuel all over a hot engine with diesel no fire with gas bye bye van:laughing:This tank holds 50 gallons for a generator used outside no problem..


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

I've done several fuel sites. From private diesel tanks to bulk storage aviation fuel farms. Diesel is not typically required to be wired as a classified area. BUT, most fuel/piping engineers and designers prefer to treat it as a classified area. Why? Because the fuel industry is always changing. It's very common to change products in tanks. They'd rather know they can change that to a gasoline tank in 5 years if needed. Most people doing fuel work know it's likely they'll be called back in 2-10 years to remodel it. And 2-10 years again. 
I've done 5 sites that were diesel only. I'm in the middle of one right now. All jobs were treated as if it were classified. Except for pouring seal-offs.


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok cool... That explains why the site that I'm at right now had a bunch of seal offs, none of which had chico poured... 

Thanks alot everyone... That helped a bunch....


----------

